# Green LED Beacon



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking for a 12 volt Green LED Strobe / Beacon. This light will be going on my groups Volunteer Medical Trailer. We support Medical at High School games ,Special Olympics, and High School Band / Show Choirs and I am looking for a Green LED Light that will help locate our Trailer at Night time events.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I know it's not a beacon but I don't think they make green led beacons, come to think of it, I've never seen an led beacon.
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/STROBE-3G/GREEN-XENON-FLASHER/-/1.html 
what's wrong with red?

I stand corrected!
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=5&prod_id=173
you might be able to get a green lense cover, google is you're friend in finding that! But good luck!


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

whelen has some green lights, not sure on all the styles tho


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

I have one... this thing is bright with over 50 selectable patterns at the push of a button it has a 12V car plug

link to video...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

one is a dash light and the other beacon is garbage 
green is used to mark a command post 
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=5&prod_id=304
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=5&prod_id=407
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=5&prod_id=306


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Good little light...It's Halogen 2 speeds mag mount.... price is between $50 and $80 depending on where you buy it. I love mine...I've got an amber on the back deck of my car... If you don't mind me asking...Why Green? and are you going to be using it while out on a roadway? They have different color of lenses as you can see.... They've also got a purple one! These are Whelen Cadets and they are very bright!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Like this?:










That is a green LED Beacon on the rear light bar. Im trying to find some pics of it lit up. You should decide if you want LED or Strobe though. What sort of electrical system do you have?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Medical is green in some areas. I put some green/white LED's on my bro's pickup a few years ago, found them on ebay. Now more companies make green.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

why post a question, and not come back and see peoples responses???


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Sticks;1032022 said:


> why post a question, and not come back and see peoples responses???


That is kinda odd isn't it?


----------

